
What pisses you off on the web? (Video) - mattjung
http://vimeo.com/2232803
======
davidw
Videos piss me off on the web, especially when a nice article would suffice;-)

------
lec
Pointless, meaningless videos like this one. Piss me off.

------
josefresco
"SEO is dead" articles, "anything is dead" articles for that matter. Oh and
linkbaiting.

------
socratees
advertisements, pop-ups (in various forms), and then malware

------
mattjung
Maybe you will find nice ideas for new startups...

